# Media services and publishing company in Istanbul ICON Media



## يور تسويق (14 أغسطس 2018)

*



Icon Media Group 
Icon Media Group’s experience extends over more than 20 years in the field of media and events organization; through which, it supervised several events, conferences and exhibitions at a local and international level in the Arab Gulf areas and some other European capital cities, such as London and Paris; in addition to its accumulative media expertise and its increasing activities in a number of countries around the world.
According to this, we as Icon Media Group believe in the necessity of integrated efforts as to activate the social roles of companies, which guarantees understanding their practical activities in an overall and transparent manner. We have already cooperated with a number of pioneer companies, which seek to perform a positive role in their societies and at a large scale.










The formulation of electronic content needs to be consistent with the daily changing demands of the audience

Ad content submitted electronically must be designed in a good manner

Interaction with the audience through social media platforms leads to a quick resolution

Activating the e-services of the event a full month before its launch







More of our services that we are proud submitting to you - from Smart Media Foundation in Istanbul
Advertising Services - organizing events and important - processing conferences, exhibitions, festivals and events services
Rental imaging equipment and lighting - translators - Holiday exhibitions and theater - Rental display screens and cameras - to organize tourist trips and youth camps and training sessionsdocumentaries and propaganda films production












Icon Media Group 
PR, Communication, Event Management



CALL US
Tel/whats app: 90 212 603 03 90




EMAIL US
[email protected]



VISIT US
Yenibosna, Merkez Mah 29 Ekim Caddesi ?stanbul
Vizyon Park B2 4.Plaza Blok Kat:7 No:704, 34197
Bahçelievler, Istanbul, Turkey




The Company's WebSite
Home | Icon Media Group







For More Contact Find US On

Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/iconmediaist


Twitter
https://twitter.com/iconmediaist









Icon Media Istanbul Turkey/ Best Company in Turkey Istanbul/ Media Production Corporation/ Organizing exhibitions and conferences/ Equipment Rental/ Public Relations Consulting Services/ E – publishing/ Preparing events/Renting audio equipment/ equipment rental/ Theater Preparation/ Theaters/ Lighting equipment/ Documentary Production/ Coverage Press Coverage/ Creative Digital Content/ Productionof TV and video programs/ Coverage of special events/ Interpretation Services/ Temporary Mobile Decorations/ Tables and Chairs/ Design of exhibition pavilions/ Organization Organization of Exhibitions/ Organization/ Organization of conferences/ organizing events exhibitions/ Event Exhibitions/ Organization Event organization Exhibitions Organization Company | Conferences Organization Company Exhibitions Events | Exhibitions Events Organization Company | Services Company Preparations Exhibitions Events | Company for Conferences Events Exhibition’s Equipment rentals| Exhibition Décor Company| Events Exhibitions Coordination Company | Conferences Organization Company | Weddings Equipment Company | Wedding Organization Company | Weddings Services Company| Graduation Party Company| Rental Video Cameras Rentals in Turkey, Istanbul | Cameras Camera | Cameras for events weddings conferences seminars| Camerasthe exhibition pavilion screens and additional devices stage lights sound devices translation devices Projector Theater Terrace Seats and Breaks Low Light Signatures Sponsors Flags and Banners Monument and Souvenir | Marketing Administration Consulting Company |editing | translation| video| ad| specialized magazine| modern applications| reports| media | marketing| investment| ideas | Icon Media| Icon Group| governments | refugees | small projects | youth | training | media | education | management| pioneering ideas | Icon Media | Icon Group | Skills| Youth | Networking sites | specialized magazines | organization | managemente-media | events| conferences| marketing | Twitter| Facebook| Instagram |YouTube | website | Initiatives | projects | organization | management | small projects | marketing| entrepreneurship | relations| public| organizational conflict | statement | conferences| social services| social media platforms | temporary decor | lighting devices | exhibitions | exhibition | theater | businessmen | consultancy services | banks | money | interpretation | brochure | live streaming | VIPs | staff.



​*


----------

